# Meet 'Rattie' the Mouse!



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Little Rattie is about 5 weeks old now. Her name is Rattie because....well, she was raised by rats. Thus, sincerely believing that she is, indeed, one of them! Ethel my black hooded rat doe stole her and nursed her from 5 days old...without any bubs of her own! She lactated just for Rattie! Now Ethel has bubs of her own and Rattie is a super nanny! She cleans the bubs and (tries to) sits over them to keep them warm when Mama leaves to eat or drink....even though they're 2 days old, and almost as big as her, already. Bless her little heart. And Ethel just thinks she's wonderful! It's a match made in Mousie/Rat heaven! lol

Ethel says, "Oh, what's that, Mom??" to the camera. Rattie is in the corner with the bubs, giving one a wash.









Rattie is taking care of the bubs while Ethel is away, Bless her! Pic turned out a bit crap with the glare....didn't want to disturb them...









I was so terrified when Ethel stole her, as rats have been known to kill mice, but they were blissfully happy together from the moment Ethel stole her and took her into her cage. She treated her just like a rat pup and has raised her as such. Now they are the best of buds. Lola even helped to raise her, letting little Rattie hide under her whenever she was nervous or scared! I just hope that Ethel's rat pups don't become too rowdy for her little self to take, as she loves them dearly. But I don't want to jeopardize her safety.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That is just so very adorable!! 

I too would have been so very scared about her being stolen by rats, but i'm glad it worked out okay in the end 

Willow xx


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

That is an amazing story! WOW! fingers crossed for Rattie when the little (or is it bigger) ones grow up!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Rattie is still little Super Nanny! The bubs are the size of her now, but she is determined she will care for them! Soo cute! She piles in when they are nursing and weaves in and out of the pile cleaning them!


----------

